# My dog runs like a rabbit?



## ilovemypup (Jun 28, 2012)

Buddy is a labrador, and he has this strange tendency when excited. We've had him checked for anything wrong with his back legs and he's fine, which is why this isn't in the health forums. He can walk (and run) fine, but when he gets reaaally excited he'll run like a rabbit or a hare, tucking his back legs in. 

It makes him go faster, so is that it? Does he like going super fast? Also, if we tell him to get in to bed and stop he'll get in to bed and turn around a few time as if he's trying to tire himself out or something.

What in the name of the Lord is he doing?


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

He is playing ZOOMIES!!!


----------



## ilovemypup (Jun 28, 2012)

I just had to google 'Zoomies' and LOL'd at all the YouTube videos at dogs with the Zoomies. How cute!


----------



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

My guy does the same thing. I really need to record a video of it sometimes. He arches his back and does kind of a hybrid run/rabbit hop around the house at lightning speeds. Usually tends to happen if he's been under-exercised that particular day.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

My dog Butters hops like a bunny too  I had her x-rayed and she has perfectly fines knees/hips. I think it's just they're really excited/happy?


----------



## ilovemypup (Jun 28, 2012)

Titan84 said:


> My guy does the same thing. I really need to record a video of it sometimes. He arches his back and does kind of a hybrid run/rabbit hop around the house at lightning speeds. Usually tends to happen if he's been under-exercised that particular day.


This is exactly how my puppy does it! Maybe he's just so excited he has to get all that energy out of him?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eddee does this too! It is the zoomies! He runs like a rabbit sooo fast and around in circles ... he is just a blurrrr! If I try and watch him ... especially outside ... I actually get dizzy! lol!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

If your Lab is doing zoomies just before bedtime... and you want to do something about it, then you can take him for a 15 min. potty walk, just before the time he normally gets the zoomies to help burn off that last bit of energy. Some people have trouble with the bedtime zoomies. If it doesn't concern you, except to provide better entertainment than Letterman, ... Nevermind


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

When Dreizehn gets SUPER excited he does this too. It's adorable.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie does it too, it's hilarious.


----------



## ilovemypup (Jun 28, 2012)

Glad to know I'm not the only one! Also, when Buddy does it, he jumps on things, and he looks like superman! Hilarious! I'll have to take a video sometime.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Zoomies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

My dog does the same thing. Once I put one of my hair scrunchies around her hind legs to see how she'd figure it out. It wasn't tight or anything. Well she didn't miss a step and just hopped around like a bunny. It amazes me how Animals can coordinate four legs and a tail.


----------

